# Nagyságos



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Tapasztalataitok szerint, használatos még (néha, néhol ...) a beszélt nyelvben a _nagyságos asszony/nagyságos úr_ megszólítás?

Pontosítás:

Gyerekkoromban (amikor már javában "dúlt" a szocializmus), Kassán gyakran hallottam a _nagyságos asszony_ és _nagyságos úr_ megszólítást. Már nem igen kapcsolódott társadalmi státuszhoz, tehát tkp. minden nő "_nagysasasszony_" volt (bár - ha jól emlékszem - pl. egy parasztasszonyt nem igen szólítottak volna így).

Tehát a kérdésem nem a szó "klasszikus" vagy múltbeli hivatalos használatára vontatkozik, amikor társadalmi pozíciótól/nemesi rangtól függően pontosan meg volt határozva, kit illet a _nagyságos/tekintetes/tiszteles/kegyelmes /stb ..._ titulus.

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis!

Nem tudok róla. 
Olyat hallottam, hogy a "nacsasszony" (ami a nagyságos asszony tréfás, gúnyos rövidebb alakja), de szerintem azt is csak tévében vagy színházban.


----------



## tomtombp

Maximum gúnyosan. Apa a fiának, aki sokadik felszólításra sem hajlandó megmozdulni: "Nagyságos uram, felállna/indulhatunk?"


----------

